# Question on point transfers



## GregT (Feb 8, 2012)

All,

I know that Disney limits point transfers to one per year, but is that one transfer per year even if someone owns multiple contracts?  Or do you get one transfer per year, per contract?

Please advise and thanks!

Greg


----------



## richardm (Feb 8, 2012)

It's a little vague in the rule and regs.. 

During a given use year, only one transfer per club member or club membership, either transferee or transferor, will be permitted.


----------



## slum808 (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't think I've got my head completly wrapped around this subject either. If you have multiple contracts with the same UY they all get assigned to one member number. If you another with a different UY, you get a new member number. I believe its one transfer per member number. Member Services has been known to break this rule if transfering points between two contract you own.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 9, 2012)

If you would have 2 contracts between 2UY you can transfer once a year between the 2 contracts. 

I have one UY and 2 contracts, I can transfer points in or out once a year to another member.

And you can't transfer points that have been banked from the previous year. So you have to transfer current UY points, but once transfered those can be banked.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 9, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> If you would have 2 contracts between 2UY you can transfer once a year between the 2 contracts.
> 
> I have one UY and 2 contracts, I can transfer points in or out once a year to another member.
> 
> And you can't transfer points that have been banked from the previous year. So you have to transfer current UY points, but once transfered those can be banked.



We have 2 contracts with 2 UY.  If we wanted to obtain points transferred from another member, would we be allowed 2 transfers per year, one into each contract?

H


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 9, 2012)

heathpack said:


> We have 2 contracts with 2 UY.  If we wanted to obtain points transferred from another member, would we be allowed 2 transfers per year, one into each contract?
> 
> H



Went and got the DVC guide.

"Current policies limit Vacation Point transfer transactions to one transfer per Membership, either as transferee or transferer, during a given UY."

Banked and Borrowed points can not be transfered, so it's limited to current year allocation.

Also "member are prohibited from receiving compensation for engaging in any transferring of Vacation Points."


----------



## chunkygal (Feb 9, 2012)

I used to do it more often between friends of mine that also had contracts. I have two contracts, different use years. I never have really needed/wanted to do a lot of transferring cause I want to use them all myself.

If I am going to do it now, it for a larger amount, not the 25 or 30 points transfers like in the past. Maybe that is why they stopped it..a lot of paperwork.


----------



## logan115 (Feb 10, 2012)

I think it actually stopped - and the new banking deadline put in place - because of the point morphing that was taking place a few years back, where people would get points that were about to expire transferred into their accounts for super cheap, apply those transferred in points against existing reservations that were rented out, and re-rent the points that were originally used to book the initial reservation.  This took place a bit before I got into DVC so others may be better informed on this than I, but from what I've heard/read over the years the magnitude of this was quite substantial.

Chris


----------



## heathpack (Feb 10, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> Went and got the DVC guide.
> 
> "Current policies limit Vacation Point transfer transactions to one transfer per Membership, either as transferee or transferer, during a given UY."
> 
> ...



Just went to dvcmember.com.  It looks like each contract/UY has a separate member number associated with it.  So it looks like I would be able transfer into or out of each membership once per year.  If I transfer points between the accounts, that would use up the transfer option for noth contracts with one transaction.

But if I transfer points into the accounts from someone else, it looks like I could do that once for each contract.

This is really a theorectical question- we have enough TS time that we are not looking to spend more by renting points.  But it is nice to know all available options....

H


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 10, 2012)

logan115 said:


> I think it actually stopped - and the new banking deadline put in place - because of the point morphing that was taking place a few years back, where people would get points that were about to expire transferred into their accounts for super cheap, apply those transferred in points against existing reservations that were rented out, and re-rent the points that were originally used to book the initial reservation.  This took place a bit before I got into DVC so others may be better informed on this than I, but from what I've heard/read over the years the magnitude of this was quite substantial.
> 
> Chris



We bought end of 2006 and I do remember reading about point morphing. Be a BCV member and transfer in X number of SSR point and voila you've got an additional X number of BCV points added to your account and they would assume your UY also. 

I think the only one transfer rule was in effect when we bought or shortly after. 

The new banking rules have seem to have gone into effect when we switched to your check in day as the opening of the booking windows instead of check out day. 

Yep, those discussions on the change of booking dates got me a DIS board warning. Was accused of being a bad parent and sneaky DVC'er by taking my kids out of school Mon-Tues of Thanksgiving week and thus preventing her from getting a room. 

Those were the days!:hysterical:


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 10, 2012)

Wait, what? You got a warning on a forum because of a parenting choice?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 10, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> Wait, what? You got a warning on a forum because of a parenting choice?



I got warned for arguing with the poster who was questioning how could some of us stay for the entire T-giving week(some places do get the entire week off) and thus ruin our children's eductation by having them miss 2 days of school just so we could decrease her chances of booking Wed-Sun.

I was being snarky, which will get you a reminder by the mods to be nice and don't let it happen again or you maybe suspended for a week. :whoopie: 

Snark is not allowed in the land of pixie dust(aka DIS boards). 

:hysterical: Someone this am, thought maximizing Fast Pass usage was basically stealing and could not believe DVC'ers would use a 10am FP for Space Mountain at 7pm. How could they sell to people like that?


----------



## amycurl (Feb 10, 2012)

> Snark is not allowed in the land of pixie dust(aka DIS boards).



The first board on which I was ever extremely active was a TV board that had (has?) the tagline of "Spare the snark, spoil the network."  I fit in quite nicely there.  

The Disboards scare and confuse me.


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 10, 2012)

Note to self: stay away from the disboards.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 10, 2012)

Ha!  The DIS is a brave new world indeed!  Very unique place to say the least.

H


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 10, 2012)

My favorite is when someone posts, "do you think I can get a X villa at X resort at a date that is in the 7 month window.

I want to post, just call MS or now check online! Someone is booking the room you want right now! 

Really wanted to post for the FP guy, have you not read the advice of one of the DIS boards sponsors Tour Guide Mike, who's main advice is to collect FP's during the day to use later(sometimes way later).

DIS boards are like a car wreck at times, you can't help but you have to rubberneck.


----------



## Amy (Feb 11, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> Note to self: stay away from the disboards.



Unfortunately, I think that board remains the best board for the most updated info on all things Disney.  If you are a planning freak, if you want to know all sorts of "secret" tips, and you are planning a Disney vacation, it really is a "must visit" site.  You just have to be prepared to read a bunch of inane comments and learn to deal with the craziness that can appear on that board.


----------



## Amy (Feb 11, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> My favorite is when someone posts, "do you think I can get a X villa at X resort at a date that is in the 7 month window.
> 
> I want to post, just call MS or now check online! Someone is booking the room you want right now!



How about the common post at ~ 11 months out:  "Can someone with home resort preference at X resort check availability for me at X resort for __ date (in ~ 11 months)?  I have a home reservation at Y resort, but I want to switch to X resort at the 7 months mark."     Um, you'd think it would be a no brainer that any availability that may exist right now would likely not exist a few months later?!  But I recall seeing that question all the time when I used to visit the DIS DVC board on a regular basis.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 11, 2012)

Amy said:


> How about the common post at ~ 11 months out:  "Can someone with home resort preference at X resort check availability for me at X resort for __ date (in ~ 11 months)?  I have a home reservation at Y resort, but I want to switch to X resort at the 7 months mark."     Um, you'd think it would be a no brainer that any availability that may exist right now would likely not exist a few months later?!  But I recall seeing that question all the time when I used to visit the DIS DVC board on a regular basis.



Still happens Amy:hysterical: , there is a thread now about who has 7 month anxiety for late 2012. It has to be a min of 4 pages long, and 7 month window for October is still a few weeks away.


----------



## chunkygal (Feb 17, 2012)

I loved the thread on occupy Disney!

I love the DIS boards, which I think says something sad about me.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 17, 2012)

There are other Disney boards worth visiting.
I hang out on Mouseowners where snarkiness is allowed.


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 18, 2012)

I refuse to join one more forum. :hysterical: 

I get a painful reminder every year when my birthday rolls around and I get all my HBD messages from all the forums I'm a member of.  I have more interests/hobbies than time.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 18, 2012)

chunkygal said:


> I loved the thread on occupy Disney!
> 
> I love the DIS boards, which I think says something sad about me.



I missed that one, I rarely venture off the DVC section. Though I do like to look at the Disney Weddings section. We now have another DIS subsection that dislikes DVC'ers! The Grand Floridian Villa construction is too close to the Wedding Pavilion.


----------

